# WP 2011/2012 - Absolut Racing Team hat noch freie Plätze



## onesmiley (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

wir haben auch noch freie Plätze. Wer auf der Suche nach einem Team ist, kann sich gern melden. Wer zuerst kommt, punktet zuerst 

Grüße aus der Rhein-Neckar-Metropole

Christina


----------



## Jule (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Christina!
Ich würde gerne bei euch mitmachen.
Mein "Race-Highlight" wird im nächsten Jahr mal wieder Duisburg (24h-Rennen) sein, und da möchte ich natürlich fit über den Winter kommen.
Allerdings mache ich im Winter auch immer einige alternative Sportarten, besonders für den Rücken. Es werden aber trotzdem einige Punkte zusammen kommen. Motivation ist da!!
Würd mich freuen, wenn ich mitmischen darf. 
Gruß aus Aachen!
Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke, wir freuen uns über jede


----------



## onesmiley (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Jule,
da hast du dir für's nächste Jahr ein schönes Ziel gesetzt mit dem 24-Stunden-Rennen. Dann sorgen wir mal dafür, dass du fit über die Wintermonate kommst 
Ich freu mich, wenn du bei uns im Team mitpunkten willst; für mich ist es immer wieder eine Motivation, wenn ich sehe, wie fleissig die andern waren.

Grüße

Christina


----------



## onesmiley (27. Oktober 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir freuen uns über jede



Aber sicher doch


----------



## ActionBarbie (27. Oktober 2011)

Dann stehen zumindest wir drei ja schon in den Startlöchern ... Der WP beginnt mit einem Montag, da steht bei mir zwar nur 45 Minuten Krafttraining auf dem Plan und ein wenig aufwärmen... aber besser als nix. Eure Aufgabe wird wohl eher darin bestehen mich zurückzu pfeifen.. sonst endet mein Ziel nämlich wieder im Übertraining


----------



## onesmiley (27. Oktober 2011)

Übertreib es ja nicht mit dem Training, sonst müssen wir nach ner Möglichkeit suchen, dich irgendwo anzuketten, damit du deine Erholungs- und Ruhephasen einhalten kannst 

Ich such schon mal nach meiner Pfeife.....


----------



## Jule (27. Oktober 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir freuen uns über jede


Was soll das denn heißen? 

Eine Frage hab' ich noch: Was werdet ihr alles eingetragen? Auch die "Alltags-Fahrten" mit dem Rad (z.B. zur Arbeit)?
Ich weiß nicht, für mich ist das irgendwie kein Sport.
Da ich kein Auto besitze, mache ich ALLES mit dem Rad. Sind natürlich einige zusätzliche Punkte, aber auf diesen Fahrten bin ich eher langsam unterwegs, versuche kaum zu schwitzen und fühle mich nicht besonders sportlich. 
Mhhhh, mal überlegen...
Bisher galt bei mir immer die Regel: Ich trag alles ein, wobei ich Sportklamotten trage. 

Ich freu mich schon!!


----------



## onesmiley (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich trage auch die Alltagsfahrten ein, in meinem Fall den Weg mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Da bin ich alles andere als langsam unterwegs  Glücklicherweise haben wir Duschräume und Spinde für die Klamotten.

Zum Einkaufen gehts auch fast nur per Rad - aber das ist für mich tatsächlich kein Sport und das trage ich auch nicht ein.

Hm.... mit der Sporthose auf der Couch sitzen wär also auch Sport?  *scherz*


----------



## Jule (27. Oktober 2011)

onesmiley schrieb:


> Hm.... mit der Sporthose auf der Couch sitzen wär also auch Sport?  *scherz*


Wenn du dabei die Hanteln stemmst...

Ok, ich werd' mir da auch mal einen Mittelweg raussuchen.
Zügige Fahrten zur Sporthalle werde ich z.B. auch mitrechnen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich trage alles ein, radfahren ist radfahren punkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onesmiley (28. Oktober 2011)

Das hast du gut auf den Punkt gebracht  Hauptsache, das Rad dreht sich!


----------



## Minorra (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallöchen!

Seid ihr schon komplett oder würdet ihr noch einen Winterpokal-Noob aufnehmen? ;D

Liebe Grüße


----------



## onesmiley (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Minorra, 

wir haben noch ein sportliches Plätzchen für dich frei. Schick einfach deine Anfrage los 

Liebe Grüße
Christina


----------



## Minorra (28. Oktober 2011)

Jupiiieeeeeh, vielen Dank! 
Habe soeben meine Mitgliedschaft beantragt! ^^

Liebe Grüße 
Maddi


----------



## onesmiley (28. Oktober 2011)

Schwupps, freigeschaltet... und schon bist du bei uns mit an Bord 

Liebe Grüße und einen guten Start ins Wochenende
Christina


----------



## Minorra (28. Oktober 2011)

Supi 

Dann werd ich mich mal vorstellen (sofern ihr den Thread zur WPsuche noch nicht gelesen habt):
Also, ich bin die Maddi, 20 Jahre jung und radel jetzt hobbymäßig seit gut 3 Jahren. Dieses Jahr ist dabei leider etwas kürzer gekommen als die anderen, aaaaber ... noch ist das Jahr nicht vorbei. 
Habe mir jetzt vorgenommen einen MTB Wettkampf zu fahren, damit ich einfach mal weiß, wie das so ist, ob mir das liegt, ob es mir Spaß macht usw. Der WK ist im Mai (WBM Köthen) und dafür muss natürlich ordentlich trainiert werden. Sonst bin ich immer gefahren, wann ich lustig war, aber irgendwann fehlte mir die Motivation, also musste ein Ziel her. So, und da steh ich jetzt mit meinem Trainingsplan, mit dem ich ab November (also sehr bald ) durchstarten will. Jetzt natürlich noch mehr motiviert durch den Winterpokal.

Also ich freue mich auf einen tollen ersten Winterpokal mit euch 

Grüße und ebenfalls ein tolles WE,
Maddi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (28. Oktober 2011)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Fände es super wenn die Teams wieder mit Ladies only ...angehen würden
> Und dann der Teamname


Absolut Racing Team


----------



## onesmiley (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Maddi,
dann nochmal nachträglich "Willkommen" im WP Team. Die Motivation ist offensichtlich bei uns allen da. Super  Und auch die Ziele sind gesteckt für's nächste Jahr - da unterstützt und motiviert die Teilnahme am WP gleich doppelt.

Bei mir kam dieses Jahr das Biken auch etwas zu kurz - das Verletzungspech verfolgt mich und ich kann nur eingeschränkt trainieren - doch nächstes Jahr werd ich schneller sein und das Pech hinter mir lassen 

Ich bin schon gespannt, wie sich unser Wintertraining auf die nächste Saison auswirkt und wenn's dann an die Wettkämpfe geht müßt ihr natürlich Bericht erstatten  

Liebe Grüße 
Christina


----------



## onesmiley (28. Oktober 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Absolut Racing Team



Oha! Zu spät gelesen und aus Macht der Gewohnheit wieder den üblichen WP Team Namen genommen, wie in den letzten Jahren auch (da waren wir immer ein mixed Team)


----------



## 4mate (28. Oktober 2011)

PN an Rik mit der Bitte um Namensänderung oder erst selbst probieren ob sich der Name ändern lässt.


----------



## onesmiley (28. Oktober 2011)

Habs geändert  

Nun heißen wir: Ladies only - Absolut Racing Team

By the way.... wir haben noch einen freien Platz zu vergeben. Wer will, wer hat noch nicht???


----------



## Minorra (28. Oktober 2011)

Na dann drück ich dir die Daumen, schneller als das Pech zu sein. 
Was hast du dir denn schlimmes getan, dass du scheinbar lange außer Gefecht warst?!

Wie ist das eigentlich: Man kann erst ab dem 07.11. seine Einheiten eintragen, richtig?


----------



## Schnitte (30. Oktober 2011)

hallo,

darf ich noch bei euch mitmachen?


----------



## ActionBarbie (30. Oktober 2011)

Fein, dann werden wir ja doch noch komplett! Auf eine erfolgreiche Wintersaison!


----------



## onesmiley (30. Oktober 2011)

Minorra schrieb:


> Na dann drück ich dir die Daumen, schneller als das Pech zu sein.
> Was hast du dir denn schlimmes getan, dass du scheinbar lange außer Gefecht warst?!
> 
> Wie ist das eigentlich: Man kann erst ab dem 07.11. seine Einheiten eintragen, richtig?



Hi Maddi,

pünktlich zum Frühjahrsbeginn hatte ich nach einem Sturz eine üble Schürfwunde und Quetschung an der Wade. Hat lange gedauert bis das wieder verheilt und belastbar war und vor kurzem hab ich mir die Schultersehne verletzt. Aber das wird wieder 

Die Einheiten können tatsächlich erst ab dem 07.11. eingetragen werden - also noch etwas Geduld


----------



## onesmiley (30. Oktober 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> darf ich noch bei euch mitmachen?



Hi Schnitte,

du kannst gern unser Team vervollständigen. Schick einfach deine Anfrage los und schon kannst du mitpunkten.

Grüße nach Leipzsch 
Christina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (30. Oktober 2011)

schön, da freue ich mich 

dann möchte ich mich noch kurz vorstellen:

also ich bin Studentin aus Leipzig, aber absolviere dieses Semester ein Praktikum bei der Leipziger Messe 
in meiner Freizeit sitze ich die meiste Zeit auf dem Rad. Egal ob Rennrad, MTB, Dirtbike oder DH  ich bin für alles offen und nutze jede freie Minute um zu lernen und zu üben. Zusätzlich nutze ich die kalte Jahreszeit für Fitnesstraining. Dabei habe ich TRX und Zirkeltraining für mich entdeckt.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein Pferd, welches jeden Tag nach Bewegung brüllt. Also ich hoffe wir sammeln ein paar Punkte.

Mein Saisonziel für 2012...mhm...Spaß am Radfahren haben. Weiterhin im Bereich DH besser werden um den Urlaub in Österreich richtig zu rocken


----------



## ActionBarbie (30. Oktober 2011)

Dann kanns ja jetzt los gehen, wir sind komplett!

Ich will nächstes Jahr eine Langstrecke fahren, dementsprechend gut wird hoffentlich mein Wintertraining!


----------



## Jule (3. November 2011)

Ja klasse, zu fünft macht's doch mehr Spaß! 

Ich bin grade so ein bisschen am kränkeln und hoffe, dass die Schniefnase bis Montag wieder weg ist.

@Schnitte: Zirkeltraining habe ich auch ganz neu für mich entdeckt. Schon lustig: In der Schule fand ich das immer super ätzend, jetzt mach' ich's freiwillig.


Neben dem 24h-Rennen (diesmal im 2er-Team mit meinem Bruder) möchte ich nächstes Jahr gerne wieder bei dem ein oder anderen MTB-Marathon teilnehmen. Ziel ist dabei immer, ins vordere Drittel der Wertung (Damen bzw. Altersklasse) zu radeln. Naja, gibt ja eh nie so viele Mädels bei den Rennen. 
Ansonsten werde ich wohl wieder bei dem ein oder anderen 10km-Lauf starten und evtl. auch wieder bei der Bonn-Triathlon-Staffel mitmachen...mal schauen.
Hauptsache es macht Spaß und es gibt Kuchen danach! 

Ich freu mich schon auf den Start am Montag.
Hoffentlich bin ich bis dahin wieder richtig fit...

Jule


----------



## onesmiley (5. November 2011)

Juhuu, wir sind vollständig  Und der Countdown läuft... noch zweimal Schlafen und dann kanns ans Punkte sammeln gehen.
Ich hoffe, ihr seid alle soweit fit und die Schnupfnase ist auskuriert? 

Schaut zu, dass der Spaß und die Gesundheit nicht auf der Strecke bleibt bei all den Zielen, die ihr euch gesteckt habt 

Ich wünsch uns jedenfalls schon viel Spaß und ein erfolgreiches Training. Das Wetter meint es auch gut mit uns, hier ist's noch warm und trocken, die Sonne scheint und durch die tollen Herbstfarben zu radeln ist einfach herrlich.

Habt ein wunderschönes Wochenende!

Grüße an euch alle
Christina


----------



## Minorra (7. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

Wie ich sehe seid ihr alle gut in den ersten Winterpokal-Tag gestartet?  

Da kriegt man ja teilweise einen Schreck, wenn man sieht, dass einige heute 6h ohne Pause geradelt sind (also jetzt niemand aus unserem Team ^^) und fragt sich: Müssen die nicht arbeiten? :O ^^

Also ich hoffe, ich hoffe bin kein Punktestopper im Team  Weil ich Vollzeitstudent bin und nicht so viel Zeit habe wie andere scheinbar. Aber ich gebe mein bestes, ohne das Studium zu vernachlässigen  

Liebe Grüße,
Maddi

PS: Schade, dass Moped-fahren nicht zählt, davon könnte ich jeden Tag 120min einbringen xD Bei den Temperaturen verbrenne ich da auch genug Energie. ^^


----------



## ActionBarbie (7. November 2011)

Quatsch, ausserdem ist Masse nicht immer gleich Klasse , ich bekomme meinen Trainingsplan jetzt von hier http://www.proficoaching.net/ , nahc einem Laktatstufentest geschrieben, und werd mich dran halten. Bin mal gespannt wo ich am Ende des WPs stehe.... unter den ganzen Trainingsweltmeistern.


----------



## onesmiley (8. November 2011)

@Maddi, du könntest das Moped ja schieben und das als Krafttraining verbuchen  Aber als Punktestopper brauchst du dich keinesfalls zu fühlen und für den WP das Studium zu vernachlässigen war ja Quatsch.

Auch ich hab nicht schlecht gestaunt, dass manche gleich mit einer hohen Stundenanzahl in den WP gestartet sind. Vielleicht haben einige Urlaub oder haben einen Umweg auf dem Arbeitsweg eingelegt 

Ich hab mal ein wenig auf der proficoaching Seite gestöbert. Tolle Sache. Wird dein Trainingsplan dann nach einem Monat angepasst und ist er ganz gezielt auf Langstrecke ausgelegt?


----------



## ActionBarbie (8. November 2011)

Mein Ziel 2012 ist ein Langstreckenmarathon, 112 km 3080 hm. 

Im Laktattest haben wir erst mal geschaut, ob das überhaupt realistisch ist, weil ich nämlich ne lahme Schnecke mit wenig Tempohärte bin. 

Realistisch ist es und nun muss ich eine Basis schaffen, dass heißt GA1 Einheiten ab und an mal was mit GA2 Intervallen und 2x die Woche Kraft im Fittnessstudio. Wie sich der Plan aufbaut hängt auch davon ab, wie ich durchs Training komme. Ich schicke Marc immer Ende der Woche den Trainingsplan ausgefüllt zurück, mit dem was ich gemacht habe, er schickt mir nach Sichtung mit Tips einen neuen für die nächste Woche.

Mein Trainingsplan ist im Moment so ausgelegt, dass ich für das Langstreckentraining im Frühjahr trainiere um das angemessen regenerieren und durchführen zu können.

Nächste Woche habe ich eine Regenerationswoche, da wird nicht so viel zusammen kommen, drauf die Woche bin ich das ganze WE weg, mal schauen wie ich das mache, bzw, wie sich der Plan dann gestaltet.


----------



## Minorra (9. November 2011)

Okay, dann bin ich ja erleichtert, dass ihr so denkt ^^
Bei mir ists Radeln nämlich nur Hobby, habe zwar auch einen Trainingsplan (nichts professionelles ), aber immer gemächlich und so wie die Lust und Laune steht ^^ Will mir ja nicht die Freude am Fahren verderben.

@ActionBarbie: Das ist sicher sinnvoll, wenn man sich eine Beratung einholt und dann auch einen individuellen Plan bekommt. Bin gespannt was du am Ende dazu sagst  

Über den Winter hinweg ist es sowieso sinvoller größtenteils GA1 zu trainieren, nicht? Also mein Plan enthält auch so gut wie nur GA1 ^^

Soooo, nun schwing ich mich aber aufs Radel und hol meine ersten Radelpunkte für den WP. Muss mich ranhalten, sonst ists dunkel ^^

Grüße,
Maddi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (10. November 2011)

Minorra schrieb:


> Okay, dann bin ich ja erleichtert, dass ihr so denkt ^^
> Bei mir ists Radeln nämlich nur Hobby, habe zwar auch einen Trainingsplan (nichts professionelles ), aber immer gemächlich und so wie die Lust und Laune steht ^^ Will mir ja nicht die Freude am Fahren verderben.


 
Das ist doch super so! Jeder wie er mag und kann.

Ich mach übrigens immer nur Sport nach Lust und Laune. Alles "frei Schnauze" und ohne Trainingsplan. Ist vielleicht nicht immer alles effektiv, aber bisher bin ich immer ganz gut damit gefahren.
Mit Trainingsplänen kann man mich jagen. 
Ebenso mit Training auf der Rolle. *grusel*

Unser Team ist doch schon richtig gut dabei!


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. November 2011)

Hi 

so habe ich auch immer gedacht, und fürs Tourenfahren ect. ist das ja auch völlig ausreichend. Zudem auch viel entspannender. Es erfordert schon eine Menge Disziplin, sich an einen Trainingsplan und vor allem, sich an die Herzfrequenzvorgaben zu halten. Ich hoffe dass ich das bis nächstes Jahr im Juli alles so durchhalte.


----------



## Jule (10. November 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> so habe ich auch immer gedacht, und fürs Tourenfahren ect. ist das ja auch völlig ausreichend. Zudem auch viel entspannender. Es erfordert schon eine Menge Disziplin, sich an einen Trainingsplan und vor allem, sich an die Herzfrequenzvorgaben zu halten. Ich hoffe dass ich das bis nächstes Jahr im Juli alles so durchhalte.


Also, für die MTB-Rennen in diesem Jahr war's bei mir auch völlig ausreichend. Über Platz 2 bei den 4er-Damen 24h-Duisburg hab' ich mich z.B. riesig gefreut! 
Ich will gar nicht schneller fahren, sonst bekomme ich beim Rennen noch Probleme mit meinem Freund. Männer sind da manchmal etwas komisch...

Die Disziplin könnte ich auch noch aufbringen, aber mit Trainingsplänen fühle ich mich so "eingeschränkt".
Aber wie schon gesagt, jeder wie er mag. 
Hauptsache es macht Spaß!


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. November 2011)

> Männer sind da manchmal etwas komisch..



Die beißen in den Lenker... wenn man an ihnen vorbei fährt!

Für die beiden Rennen die ich dieses Jahr gefahren bin, war das auch völlig ausreichend, aber für das, was ich mir nächstes Jahr vorgenommen habe, habe ich halt nur so eine Chance, das hängt auch mit dem Trainingsalter zusammen.... ich fahre ja erst sein 1,5 Jahren MTB vorher mal mehr mal weniger Touren. Wenn das mal gerade eben so locker aus der Hüfte ginge, würde ich das sicher nicht so machen.


----------



## Minorra (10. November 2011)

Ich habe auch nur einen Trainingsplan, damit ich mich grob an etwas richten kann. Mit Pulsmesser bin ich zum Beispiel noch nie gefahren. Bei mir gibt es nur locker fahren und stramm fahren  
Aber ich wollte das demnächst mal probieren und gucken, wo ich so liege und ob das okay für die GA1 ist, so wie ich fahre. Hab die Uhr auch schon zu liegen, nur fehlen die Batterien ^^ Da kommt dann die Faulheit ins Spiel ^^

Ach ja, die Männer... ^^ Wenn ich mit meinem Freund fahre, bin ich aber diejenige, die immer Stunk macht...  Gegen ihn hab ich einfach keine Chance, und oft kann ich damit nicht umgehen =/ 
Aber ich trainiere ja jetzt fleißig, während er eher wenig fährt und hoffe, er sieht mich demnächst bei Touren nur noch von hinten 

In diesem Sinne, noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. November 2011)

Ich würde das lassen... weil Du ja gar nicht weißt, wo Dein GA1 Bereich liegt.

Die Formeln die es da gibt kann man fast alle getrost in die Tonne treten. Und selbst wenn Du deine maximale Herfrequenz weist, ist es nicht unbedingt gesagt, dass Du GA1 bis 70% trainierst.

Ich bin ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass das ziemlich ins Auge gehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Minorra (10. November 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich würde das lassen... weil Du ja gar nicht weißt, wo Dein GA1 Bereich liegt.
> 
> Die Formeln die es da gibt kann man fast alle getrost in die Tonne treten. Und selbst wenn Du deine maximale Herfrequenz weist, ist es nicht unbedingt gesagt, dass Du GA1 bis 70% trainierst.
> 
> Ich bin ein Paradebeispiel dafür, dass das ziemlich ins Auge gehen kann



Wie meinst du das? Also ich soll es mit der Pulsuhr sein lassen, oder ich soll es sein lassen nach Gefühl zu fahren?
Magst das Thema mal nen bisschen näher erläutern? 

Grüße


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. November 2011)

Ich meine die Pulsuhr, Du kannst natrülich schauen, was Dein Puls macht, aber da Du nicht weißt wo Deine Bereiche sind, kannst Du mit den Werten nichts anfangen.


----------



## Minorra (10. November 2011)

Hm, na aber woher weiß ich denn, wo meine Bereiche sind? In den ganzen Plänen steht doch auch immer 60% der max HF radeln usw. Das ist Müll?


----------



## ActionBarbie (10. November 2011)

> In den ganzen Plänen steht doch auch immer 60% der max HF radeln usw. Das ist Müll?


Nur wenn Dein GA1 bei 60%-70% HFmax (woher weißt Du die maximale Herzfrequenz?) liegt




> Hm, na aber woher weiß ich denn, wo meine Bereiche sind?


Durch eine Leistungsdiagnostik, Atemgas oder Laktatstufentest


----------



## Minorra (10. November 2011)

Hm... okaaay. ^^

Du meintest vorhin, dass du ein Beispiel dafür bist, dass das in die Hose gehen kann. 
Also hast du auch normal trainiert und keine Wirkung erziehlt, oder wie war das bei dir?

Deswegen hast du jetzt auch den Test gemacht und dir professionelle Hilfe geholt, damit du gezielt und individuell deinem Ziel angepasst trainierst?!


----------



## ActionBarbie (11. November 2011)

Hm, was verstehst Du unter "normal" ?

Ich bin dieses Jahr überwiegend Touren gefahren, ohne großartig auf den Puls zu achten. Eine gewisse Grundlage konnte ich mir so erarbeiten, aber die ist nicht besonders nennenswert, meine individuelle anaerobe Schwelle, also das was beim Wettkampf ziemlich wichtig ist, ist noch sehr sehr ausbaufähig. 

Durch die Leistungsdiagnostik habe ich diese Defizite nun schwarz auf weiß (denken konnte man sich dass aber natürlich auch schon vorher). Im Training in den nächsten 9 Monaten werde ich gezielt daran arbeiten, über den Winter überwiegend an der Grundlage um die Basis für weiteres zu schaffen um das WEttkampftraining im frühjahr dann auch regenerieren zu können.

Um zu wissen in welchen Bereichen ich das trainieren muss, war die Leistungsdiagnostik zwingend:

Das ich eine max. Herzfrequenz von 200 beim Radfahren habe (diese ist individuell bei jeder Sportart) wusste ich von meinem ersten Rennen dass ich letztes Jahr gefahren bin, da scheitert bei mir schon die erste Formel (220 - Lebensalter ergibt bei mir 187).

Dann kommt die zweite Formel: nämlich dass Grundlage bei 60 - 70% der maxHF trainiert wird: wären bei mir von der 200 ausgehend also bis 140 Schläge die Minute. DAS habe ich im Frühjahr diesen Jahres versucht und hätte mir am liebsten regelmäßig das Fahrrad um den Hals gewickelt vor Frust, weil das fast nicht machbar war, ich verlor total die Lust an gezieltem Training!

Seit der Leistungsdiagnostik weiß ich, dass ich GA1 bei 143 - 153 Schlägen trainieren muss: Und siehe da, das geht wunderbar, sogar mit einer Trittfrequenz von 85 - 90.

Selbst wenn man sich keine Trainingspläne schreiben lässt, aber doch ab und an mal eine Zeit lang gezielt GA1 oder so trainieren will, macht es Sinn das Geld mal in eine Leistungsdiagnostik zu investieren, weil man sonst quasi blind ist. Bei mir war das zumindest so. Menschen passen eben nicht in irgendwelche Formeln


----------



## Jule (13. November 2011)

Boah, was haben wir hier im Moment ein Glück mit dem Wetter am Wochenende. Bin gestern eine supertolle Tour mit 'nem MTB-Treff hier aus der Ecke gefahren (bin die oben rechts auf dem Baumstamm).

Sonnige Grüße aus Aachen!
Ich werd' gleich auch noch ein bisschen radeln.


----------



## onesmiley (13. November 2011)

Schönes Pic  Da strahlt ihr ja mit der Sonne um die Wette.
Hier hat sich die Sonne heute auch wieder gegen den Nebel durchgesetzt. Da fährt man schon automatisch mit einem Grinsen im Gesicht durch die Blätterhaufen.


----------



## Schnitte (13. November 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Hm, was verstehst Du unter "normal" ?
> 
> Ich bin dieses Jahr überwiegend Touren gefahren, ohne großartig auf den Puls zu achten. Eine gewisse Grundlage konnte ich mir so erarbeiten, aber die ist nicht besonders nennenswert, meine individuelle anaerobe Schwelle, also das was beim Wettkampf ziemlich wichtig ist, ist noch sehr sehr ausbaufähig.
> 
> ...



habe auch schon ne Weile über eine gezielte Leistungsdiagnostik nachgedacht. zwar habe ich nie probleme mit meiner Grundlage gehabt und komm auch locker mit den Herren in meinem Verein mit, aber mal noch eine Kontrolle zu haben, wäre wohl sinnvoll.
Großartig an Trainingspläne halte ich mich bisher auch nicht...solange das Wetter hält, sitze ich fast jeden Tag auf dem Rad...hoffen wir, dass es bis Dezember einigermaßen trocken bleibt  denn Autofahren ist gar nicht meine Welt


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. November 2011)

Mädels, boah, wir haben ganz schön rangeklotzt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onesmiley (14. November 2011)

Alle Achtung, da ist ja ganz schön was an Punkten zusammen gekommen  
Heut morgen war's bissl frisch hier, 3 Grad um 6.30 Uhr als ich losgeradelt bin und alle Autos schön mit Rauhreif überzogen. Gut, dass das Bike ein warmes und trockenes Plätzchen hat 
Wie schauts in eurer Ecke temperaturmäßig aus wenn ihr los fahrt?


----------



## Minorra (14. November 2011)

Grüßt euch!

War das ganze WE an der Ostsee. Herrliches Wetter gehabt. Deswegen war ich leider nicht radeln. Aber ne Runde laufen war ich in der Morgenfrische an der Ostsee. War richtig befreiend. Und am Tage folgten sehr lange intensive Spaziergänge am Strand. *.* 
War ein super WE für mich  

Bei euch hoffentlich auch? Aber wenn ich das strahlende PIC von Jule sehe, wird meine Frage ja schon von allein beantwortet ;D



onesmiley schrieb:


> Wie schauts in eurer Ecke temperaturmäßig aus wenn ihr los fahrt?



Heute morgen waren es bei mir 2°C unter Null. Habe auch dementsprechend gefroren aufm Moped. =/ 
Grad erstmal schön heißes Süppchen gegessen, Tee getrunken und Wärmflasche unter die Füße gelegt. (Beim Wärmflasche befüllen hab ich mir natürlich noch das kochende Wasser über die Hand gegossen... Mal gucken was dadraus wird.)
Aber jetzt scheint wieder schön die Sonne! 

LG


----------



## Minorra (22. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Teammitglieder 

Ich kann zur Zeit leider keine Punkte sammeln. Mich hats erwischt. War gestern ganzen Tag ans Bett gefesselt, heute gehts langsam wieder. Ab wann ich wieder fit bin zum Radeln, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Aber ich hoffe es dauert nicht all zu langen. 

Ich hoffe, bei euch sieht es anders aus!?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Jule (22. November 2011)

Minorra schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Teammitglieder
> 
> Ich kann zur Zeit leider keine Punkte sammeln. Mich hats erwischt. War gestern ganzen Tag ans Bett gefesselt, heute gehts langsam wieder. Ab wann ich wieder fit bin zum Radeln, kann ich noch nicht sagen. Aber ich hoffe es dauert nicht all zu langen.
> 
> ...


 
Ojee, du Arme! Das ist ja blöd.
Aber mach dir keinen Kopf um die Punkte und werd erstmal wieder ganz gesund.

Ich hatte ja 'ne Erkältung vor'm WP und hoffe mal, dass es mich erst im nächsten Winter wieder erwischt. 

Gute Besserung.
Jule


----------



## onesmiley (22. November 2011)

Hi Minorra, an dieser Stelle erst einmal gute Besserung!!! Wichtig ist jetzt, dass du wieder gesund wirst und dich anständig auskurierst. Verschlepp die Erkältung ja nicht, damit ist nicht zu spassen. 
Wie Jule schon schreibt, mach dir wegen der WP-Punkte kein Kopf. Daran darfst du wieder denken, wenn du fit und munter bist 

Meine Erkältung habe ich für dieses Jahr auch schon hinter mir (5 Wochen haben mir völlig gereicht) und ich hoffe, dass es das gewesen ist, denn dieses Jahr bin ich weitaus weniger zum Radfahren gekommen, als im vorigen.

Grüße an euch alle 

Christina


----------



## Minorra (23. November 2011)

Hehe ^^ Danke danke 

Es geht schon halbwegs besser. Gehe auch wieder in die FH, aber für Sport gehts noch nicht gut genug. Mache aber fleißig Rotlicht und inhalieren, Salbeitee, Salbeibomse, heiße Zitrone, Obst und und und xD Das volle Programm eben. Außer solch Chemie, die man vom Arzt verschrieben bekommt, das kommt bei mir nicht ins Haus!

Aber danach habe ich mein Pensum an krank sein für dieses Jahr hoffentlich auch erfüllt  Mehr kann ich nicht gebrauchen.

5 Wochen warst du erkältet, Christina?! :O Du Arme! Ich jammer ja schon bei nen paar Tagen... ^^

Aber sonst läuft alles super bei euch allen? 

Grüße,
Maddi


----------



## ActionBarbie (23. November 2011)

Gute Besserung auch von mir, muss man halt durch. Ich seh so Sachen immer gelassen, so lange es nichts wirklich dramatisches ist.

Grüße


----------



## Jule (29. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Und, wie läuft's bei euch? Alle wieder gesund?
Hier gab's letztes WE das erste Mal so richtig fieses November-Wetter. Ansonsten kann man über diesen tollen Herbst hier aber nicht meckern. 

Bin gleich wieder mit meinen Crosser-Jungs verabredet. Auf den WABs heißt es dann mit dicken Stollenreifen (hab' keinen Crosser) hinterher hecheln. Und danach Glühwein auf'm Weihnachtsmarkt. 

Gruß aus Aachen 
Jule


----------



## onesmiley (29. November 2011)

Meine Schulter wird langsam wieder - aber den Geländefahranteil habe ich weiterhin reduziert, da sich ansonsten die Schmerzen zu Wort melden. Feld- und Waldwege sind ja auch schön, wenn man nicht zu schnell fährt, denn da wir Dauernebel haben mit recht kurzen Sichtweiten und ich stets im Dunkeln fahre, steht man schneller im Acker als einem lieb ist 

Den ersten Glühwein haben wir inzwischen auch vernichtet. Seeehr lecker!

Viel Spaß auf den Weihnachtsmärkten 
Christina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (30. November 2011)

Ich glaub, ich habe mir gerade ein Rennrad gekauft 

https://www.canyon.com/rennraeder/bike.html?b=2505

Das wäre dann mein äh viertes Rad 

eine Stadtschlampe, ein Hardtail, ein Fully und nun ein Rennrad ich glaub wir müssen die Garage anbauen...


----------



## Jule (2. Dezember 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich glaub, ich habe mir gerade ein Rennrad gekauft


Hey, da wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit! 
Ist zwar grad' 'ne blöde Zeit für RR, aber gibt bestimmt noch ein paar schöne, trockene Tage diesen Winter.

Ich bin auch 'ne Zeit mal recht viel RR gefahren. Mittlerweile nehm ich aber viel lieber das MTB. Ich überleg schon länger, ob ich meinen Renner nicht doch verkaufen soll. Irgendwie hängt das Ding nur an der Wand rum (OK, es sieht im Wohnzimmer echt schick aus ).
Rennrad fahren ist toll, wenn da nicht die Autos wären....


----------



## ActionBarbie (2. Dezember 2011)

Liefertermin ist in KW 10, ist also noch bis ich den Renner unterm Hintern habe.

Ich brauch das Ding fürs Grundlagentraining im Frühjahr. Obs mir gefällt weiß ich noch nicht, wehen wir dann


----------



## Minorra (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo ^^

So, bin jetzt auch wieder am Start. Hatte noch n paar Schwierigkeiten mit meinem Bike zu klären. Jetzt ist wieder alles super. (Mal gucken wie lange...)

Fahrt ihr Scheibenbremsen? Wenn ja, seid ihr zufrieden damit?
Ich hab seit einem Jahr totale Probleme mit den Dingern. Habe die gestern jetzt komplett auseinander genommen und wieder zusammengebaut. Hoffe die bremsen jetzt mal länger als nur 1 Woche lang =/ 
Wenn nicht, muss ich wohl auf V-Brakes umrüsten... 

@ActionBarbie
Glückwunsch zu deinem Kauf! ^^

Ich bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich mir ein RR zulege und das mal gelegentlich fahre. Aber wenn, dann ein altes, was nicht so teuer ist. ^^ Eben nur mal zum Probieren.
Werde mal mein Auge im Ebay offen halten.
Auf was sollte man denn bei einem RR-Kauf achten? Habe gar keine Ahnung von RR ^^

Grüße und entschuldigt bitte meine Sport-Inaktivität in der letzten Zeit.


----------



## onesmiley (5. Dezember 2011)

@ ActionBarbie
Schicker Renner mit toller Ultegra Ausstattung, da hast du eine gute Wahl getroffen und du wirst bestimmt viel Spaß mit dem Flitzer haben im Frühjahr. Für's Grundlagentraining ist ein Rennrad echt gut geeignet. Hab mir daher vor zwei Jahren auch eins zugelegt.

@Minorra
Bevor du dir ein Rennrad kaufst, leih dir am besten mal eins aus um zu schauen, ob das was für dich ist. Da ich auch nur MTB gefahren bin, wußte ich nicht, ob mir die komplett andere Geometrie und Sitzposition sowie das Handling gefällt.

Was ist mit den Scheibenbremsen an deinem Bike nicht in Ordnung bzw. wo genau liegt das Problem? 
Ich fahre - außer am Rennrad und meinem 18 Jahre alten MTB - an jedem Bike Scheibenbremsen. An zweien ist die Formula K18, an den andern beiden sind Shimano Deore verbaut. Außer einer defekten Dichtung an der Formula am Bremshebel gabs bis heute keine Probleme.
Die Bremsbeläge prüfe ich regelmäßig und entlüftet wird falls nötig bzw. wechsel ich einmal im Jahr die Bremsflüssigkeit. 

Wenn ich die Wahl hätte zwischen V-Brake und Scheibenbremse würde ich mich auf alle Fälle für Scheibenbremsen entscheiden.


----------



## Minorra (5. Dezember 2011)

@onesmiley:
Naja, ich kenne keinen, der mir sein RR mal für ne kurze Fahrt leihen würde. Bei mir sind alles nur MTB-Fahrer ^^
Aber ich will mir ja auch nicht so ein High-End-Rad holen. xD Also das kann bei mir ruhig ne alte Gurke von vor 20 Jahren sein. Hauptsache es passt. Nen bissl rumbasteln kann ich selber noch. Und mehr als 50EUR will ich auch nicht ausgeben. Mal schaun ^^

Ja, wenn ich wüsste wo das Problem der Bremse liegt, hätte ich es schon behoben.
Also...
Ein Jahr lang war alles super mit meiner Bremse, sie hat nicht gequietscht, hatte super Druckpunkt und und und. Und dann hat sich alles geändert. Bremsleistung war im Keller, Druckpunkt auch, alles ölig auf der Scheibe. Also hab ich die Beläge ausgebrannt, sauber gemacht, Scheiben sauber gemacht, entlüftet und neu eingebremst. 1 Woche lang war alles super. Und dann ging alles wieder von vorn los. Und seitdem bin ich ständig am sauber machen und ausbrennen der Backen gewesen. Ätzend, immer ist irgendwie nen mini kleiner Ölfilm auf der Scheibe gelandet. Und ich weiß nicht warum wieso weshalb. Deshalb hab ich gestern das komplette Ding auseinander gebastelt, weil ich dachte die Manschette sei undicht, aber eigentlich sah es nciht danach aus. Also alles sauber gemacht und mit Bremsenfett eingeschmiert, Dichtpaste zwischen und wieder zusammen. ich hoffe nur, dass es diesmal alles dicht bleibt. Wenn nicht, dann bin ich echt am Verzweifeln und weiß nicht mehr, was ich noch machen soll, außer neue Bremsen kaufen.
Das schlimme ist ja, das ist nicht nur bei mir so. N Kumpel hatte das gleiche Problem auch seit Ewigkeiten. Er hat sich jetzt neue gekauft. Mein Freund hat auch das gleiche Problem.
Wir ärgern uns schon seit mehr als nem Jahr mit dem Zeug rum und alles was wir machen, endet nach kurzer Zeit wieder im gleichen Problem. Langsam hat man da echt keine Lust mehr drauf. =//
Muss wohl an den Shimano-Bremsen liegen, oder so. Ich hab keine Ahnung.
Ich hab Shimano SLX, mein Freund XT und mein Kumpel hatte auch irgendne ältere Shimano-Bremse. Schon komisch...
Aber umrüsten auf V-Brakes wäre verdammt teuer... Neue Gabel, neue Felgen, Bremsen.
Aber ne andere Scheibenbremse einbauen?! Genauso teuer, und da bin ich nach den Erfahrungen jetzt sehr skeptisch.

Irgendn Tipp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (5. Dezember 2011)

Mein Tipp: Formula

Ich fahre am HT und am Fully Formula Bremsen und die sind total Problemlos und sehr gut von der Bremsleistung.

Sohnemann fährt Avid, die ist bisher auch pflegeleicht


----------



## Minorra (5. Dezember 2011)

Naja, aber für Formula legst du auch nen Haufen Asche hin.
Außerdem sind meine Bremsen erst 2 Jahre alt, das dürfte alles gar nicht sein!

Naja, ich warte erstmal ab, wie es in nen paar Wochen mit der Bremsleistung aussieht. Hoffentlich gut *hoff*


----------



## onesmiley (5. Dezember 2011)

Hi Minorra,
wenn deine Bremsen erst zwei Jahre alt sind, dann bring sie zurück zum Händler, wo du sie gekauft hast bzw. wo du das Bike gekauft hast, damit er sie einschickt.
Sind die Bremsen deines Freundes auch erst zwei Jahre alt?

Definitiv ist was undicht, was nicht auf Anhieb und mit bloßem Auge zu erkennen ist. Entweder eine schlecht sitzende oder defekte Dichtung/Dichtungsring.
Schätze mal, dass die Dichtpaste auch nicht auf Dauer die Lösung ist.

Sich aber gleich eine neue Bremse zu kaufen muß auch nicht sein. Ich würde an deiner Stelle wirklich versuchen, das Problem über den Händler zu lösen, denn dass nach zwei Jahren die Bremse ständig undicht ist, kann nicht sein.


----------



## Minorra (5. Dezember 2011)

Hey hey,

Ach, zurückschicken ist auch blöd. Hatte das Bike ja komplett gekauft, bei Rose. Und eh ich die Bremsen wiederbekomme sind Monate vergangen. Und ohne Bremse fahren geht ja mal gar nicht ^^
Von meinem Freund die, sind glaube 3 oder 4 Jahre alt. Aber trotzdem, das ist keine Zeit. Zumal die ja bei uns im Flachland absolut wenig beansprucht werden.
Doch doch, an der Dichtpaste dürfte es nicht liegen. Dort wird nie wieder Öl durchkommen. Die ist nämlich für sowas gemacht. Der Bremskörper besteht ja aus 2 Hälften, durch ne Pressverbindung sollte das normalerweise ausreichend dicht sein, aber mit der Dichtpaste dazwischen ist es 100%ig dicht. Also kann es dann später nur noch an der Manschette liegen.

Wie gesagt, ich warte erstmal n paar Tage ab und gucke, wie sich das entwickelt.

Jetzt gehts erstmal ins Bett ^^

Grüße


----------



## 4mate (5. Dezember 2011)

Das Problem ist der zweiteilige Bremszylinder...

_ AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano XTR (Trail) BL-M988 / BR-M985

__ AW: Shimano XT 775 oder 785 Bremse

__ AW: Erfahrungen mit Shimano XTR (Trail) BL-M988 / BR-M985_

_ (Shimano) Mit Abstand der Schlechteste Service  !!_


----------



## Minorra (6. Dezember 2011)

@4mate:
Ah, okay. Na die beiden Teile sind ja jetzt bei mir mit Dichtpaste verbunden. Also da dürfte nichts mehr durchkommen. Hoffen wir mal, dass es daran liegt.

Ich werde mich aber mal bei den ganzen Links von dir durcharbeiten.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Schnitte (6. Dezember 2011)

@Minorra

ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du mit deiner Bremse nen eine Lösung findest...halt unr auf dem Laufenden...

Mensch, ihr scheint ja technisch echt alle richtig ahnung zu haben. Bremsen entlüften kann ich nicht so wirklich...wo habt ihr das gelernt?

Zum Thema RR
Also wenn man nur 50  ausgeben will, dann sollte man sich das Geld lieber sparen. Da ich selber aus dem Bereich usprünglich komme, gruselt mich der Gedanke eine alte "MÜhle" zu fahren.
GA Training lässt sich auf einem Crossrad mit Slick Reifen auch gut realisieren. Man kommt eindeutig besser bei Sache weg. Am Ende kauft mein altes Rad, weder Schaltung, Bremsen noch sonstiges funktioniert noch einwandfrei und die Geometrie hat sich doch die letzten Jahre etwas verändert. Gerade der Umstieg zwischen RR und MTB fiel mir am Anfang immer recht schwer...
Eine andere schicke Alternative wäre vielleicht ein Cyclocross. Das Rad kann man je nach Bereifung in allen Lebenslagen fahren und bringt viel Freude...mir zumindest  und mit einem Cyclocross ist der ein oder andere Waldweg auch super drin ohne viel an Geschwindigkeit zu verlieren


----------



## Minorra (7. Dezember 2011)

@Schnitte:
Danke 
Naja, als angehender Maschinenbauer sollte man schon ein bisschen Ahnung von der Technik haben. Und davon ist am Rad ja nicht all zu viel. Schraube aber auch an meinem Moped und an meinem Trabbi und das Prinzip ist ja meist überall das gleiche. ^^
Mit der Zeit lernt man das alles. Fängt na mit über die Schulter gucken, mithelfen und dann zum Schluss selber machen 

Ja, das mit dem RR scheint auch nicht so einfach zu werden, hab bei Ebay mal geschaut und da kosten selbst die alten RR über 100Teuronen. Naja, ich werde die ganze Sache nochmal gründlichst überdenken.
Du bist RR-Fahrerin? Warst richtig leistungssportmäßig unterwegs?


----------



## Schnitte (7. Dezember 2011)

@Minorra

na ich versuche mir einiges anzulesen und bin da echt interessiert schrauben zu lernen  aber immerhin bin ich erst seit 1 Jahr so richtig mit dem MTB unterwegs und auch erst seitdem am schrauben interessiert. also ich bin optimistisch dass ich noch was lerne 

RR bin ich mal relativ leistungsmäßig gefahren, hätte auch die Chance gehabt professionell einzusteigen, aber dass wollte ich nicht  mein pferd steht an erster Stelle und dann mein Studium...und Radfahren ist für mich vorallem spaß und fit sein 
nur ein kleines Ziel habe ich für 2013, nämlich ein DH Rennen mitfahren


----------



## Jule (9. Dezember 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> ...
> Mensch, ihr scheint ja technisch echt alle richtig ahnung zu haben. Bremsen entlüften kann ich nicht so wirklich...wo habt ihr das gelernt?


 
Nö, ich finde "am-Rad-Schrauben" ganz furchtbar und will nur fahrenfahrenfahren und meckern, wenn irgendwas nicht funktioniert, knarzt etc. 
Alles was ich beim Schrauben mache, ist zwischendurch die Frage nach einem kühlen Bier zu stellen.

Dafür wasche ich aber mit Hingabe  und ohne zu Murren die eingeschlammten Radklamotten von zwei Personen! 

Ein bisschen Rollenverteilung darf ruhig sein, finde ich...

Wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende!
Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (10. Dezember 2011)

So Leute, nachdem ich diese Woche eine Erkältung auskurriert habe hoffe ich heute und/oder morgen wieder einsteigen zu können 

Gestern waren wir nach Koblenz und was soll ich sagen, das bestellte RR ist abbestellt und nun werden mein Göttergatte und ich nächste oder übernächste Woche davon zwei in Koblenz abholen 

http://www.canyon.com/rennraeder/bike.html?b=2507

allerdings in "team" (weiß) nicht in schwarz. Ich grinse quasi rund seit gestern.


----------



## onesmiley (10. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch, dann gibts bei euch schon mal auf jeden Fall weiße Weihnachten 

In team weiß gefällt mir der Carbonrenner besser als in schwarz. Habt ihr euch beide nun für das CF 8 entschieden? Tolle Bikes! Und wenn das Wetter so bleibt, könnt ihr sie auch dieses Jahr noch ausführen. 
Wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß damit!


----------



## onesmiley (22. Januar 2012)

Hallo Mädels, wie gehts euch? Habt ihr alle die neue Saison gesund und motiviert angefangen?

Und was macht das neue Rennrad, wurde es schon ausgiebig getestet?
Bin gespannt auf den ersten Fahrbericht


----------



## ActionBarbie (22. Januar 2012)

Das neue Rennrad wartet noch auf angemessenes Wetter.

Trainieren tu ich halt nach meinem Plan. Durch Training + Arbeit + Familie und Haushalt bin ich zur Zeit an meinem zeitlichen Limit angelangt.


----------



## Schnitte (22. Januar 2012)

so habe jetzt 4 Tage Messe hinter mir =) schade dass man das ganze gelaufe nicht eintragen kann =)


----------



## onesmiley (22. Januar 2012)

Mit dem guten Wetter wird's wohl noch ein wenig dauern. Mein Rennrad steht auch noch im Trockenen und dient zum Rollentraining.
Ich hoffe, du überlastet dich nicht bei all dem, was du mit Familie, Arbeit und Training um die Ohren hast.

@Schnitte, wir können Messelauf auch als Winterpokalsport vorschlagen  Zumindest könnte man es als Langlauf einordnen. Auf welcher Messe warst du?


----------



## ActionBarbie (23. Januar 2012)

nö, geht schon.

Seit drei Wochen habe ich Knie (Bakers Zyste links, sie ist zwar weg, aber es zwickt immer noch) und muss ein wenig aufpassen.


----------



## Schnitte (23. Januar 2012)

@onesmiley

habe in meinem Praktikum die Messe PARTNER PFERD mitorganisiert  eine der größten Hallenreitturniere der Welt  war sehr sehr cool  und knapp jeden Tag 10 h nur am rum rennen  das wären dann ne Menge Punkt =)


----------



## onesmiley (23. Januar 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> nö, geht schon.
> 
> Seit drei Wochen habe ich Knie (Bakers Zyste links, sie ist zwar weg, aber es zwickt immer noch) und muss ein wenig aufpassen.



Hast du trotz Zyste weitertrainiert oder eine Pause eingelegt? Nicht, dass die nochmal kommt. Kurier es gut aus und ich wünsche dir gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onesmiley (23. Januar 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> @onesmiley
> 
> habe in meinem Praktikum die Messe PARTNER PFERD mitorganisiert  eine der größten Hallenreitturniere der Welt  war sehr sehr cool  und knapp jeden Tag 10 h nur am rum rennen  das wären dann ne Menge Punkt =)



Na ich glaube, du hattest trotz der vielen und stundenlangen Lauferei viel Spaß  So ein Event gibts ja auch nicht alle Tage. Und wenn die Lauferei als Punkte gezählt werden dürften, dann wär da ganz schön was zusammen gekommen.

Apropos Punkte: Vergeßt nicht, eure Trainingseinheiten für den WP einzutragen


----------



## ActionBarbie (23. Januar 2012)

onesmiley schrieb:


> Hast du trotz Zyste weitertrainiert oder eine Pause eingelegt? Nicht, dass die nochmal kommt. Kurier es gut aus und ich wünsche dir gute Besserung



Ich war beim Arzt, der meinte reduziertes Training. Ende vorletzter Woche wars richtig gut, dann habe ich die letzte Woche wohl wieder etwas zu viel gemacht.

Diese Woche trainiere ich wieder reduziert, wenns dann nicht besser ist, mache ich mal ne Woche nix ausser crosstrainer und kraft. (Dann hätte ich eh wieder eine regenerationswoche)


----------



## Schnitte (24. Januar 2012)

so gestern kam mein Big Bike bei mir an =) nun fehlt nur noch Bikepark-Wetter


----------



## onesmiley (24. Januar 2012)

Big Bike? Was hast du dir denn gegönnt und wo bleibt das Foto???


----------



## onesmiley (24. Januar 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Ich war beim Arzt, der meinte reduziertes Training. Ende vorletzter Woche wars richtig gut, dann habe ich die letzte Woche wohl wieder etwas zu viel gemacht.
> 
> Diese Woche trainiere ich wieder reduziert, wenns dann nicht besser ist, mache ich mal ne Woche nix ausser crosstrainer und kraft. (Dann hätte ich eh wieder eine regenerationswoche)



Ahhh, das kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Ich denk auch immer, es kann gleich wieder los gehn, sobald die Schmerzen weg oder fast weg sind. Laß es ruhig angehn, reduziertes Training ist besser als gar nichts machen zu dürfen  Und wenn's eh in die Regenerationswoche fällt mit der Trainingsreduktion passt's doch ganz gut. Wichtig ist, dass du dich komplett auskurierst und dann kannst du wieder voll durchstarten - auch wenns ne Menge Geduld kostet.


----------



## Schnitte (24. Januar 2012)

onesmiley schrieb:


> Big Bike? Was hast du dir denn gegönnt und wo bleibt das Foto???



hihi. ein giant glory 01  sehr sehr schick
leider habe ich bisher nur ein ziemlich mieses handyfoto...
ich mach mal bessere sobald die sattelstütze etwas gekürzt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onesmiley (24. Januar 2012)

Hast du das 2012er Modell? Da freu ich mich schon auf die Fotos von diesem tollen Bike. Die Sattelstütze kürzen war auch das erste was ich bei meinem gemacht habe. Ich frag mich, warum die nicht gleich kürzer mitgeliefert werden.


----------



## Schnitte (24. Januar 2012)

jop, das ganz Neue =) bin stolz wie Oskar und freue mich tierisch die ersten Trails zu rocken...
naja die verbauen ja leider immer die standard touren sattelstütze...da hat man selber die arbeit...
leider passen meine pedale noch nicht 100% zum farbton...da müssen andere her


----------



## Schnitte (26. März 2012)

so Mädels, es ist vollbracht 
seid ihr alle gut in die neue Saison gestartet?


----------



## Jule (28. März 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> so Mädels, es ist vollbracht
> seid ihr alle gut in die neue Saison gestartet?


Ja, und dank dir sind wir ja mit'm Team auch auf 'nem super Platz gelandet! 

Der Winterpokal hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht und die Ansammlung von Fettpölsterchen im Keim erstickt. 
Außerdem fühl ich mich fit für's Frühjahr!


Viele liebe Grüße und einen schönen Frühling wünsch ich euch allen! 
Jule


----------

